
A Mother’s Ninth-Century Manual on How to Be a Man - mgdo
https://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2017/12/01/mothers-ninth-century-manual-man/
======
lorenzsell
I don’t see a link to the actual text. Is there somewhere to read it?

